# The Ghosts of World War II



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Really cool...and a bit eerie and sobering, too.

The Ghosts of World War II

By EMMA REYNOLDS
PUBLISHED: 08:19 EST, 18 October 2012 | UPDATED: 11:20 EST, 18 October 2012

This haunting collection of images shows what it would look like if the ghosts of World War II returned to our streets.

The remarkable pictures overlay modern scenes from France with atmospheric photographs taken in the same place during the war.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hotographs-modern-pictures-street-scenes.html


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Goosebumps.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Follow the link, it's worth a look!


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Amazing work


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Really well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

nicely done, but sad at the same time

all those young lives wasted............................


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Weird, but I always look for my father who was a WW2 vet and served in No Africa, France and Germany. My brother in law, whose dad was an airman caught a glimpse of his father during a documentary, he recognized the nose art, and there was pops and the rest of the crew beneath it...
Dad's gone ,but does anyone else do this or should I book a couch session?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

That was great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Great tribute.


----------

